
Using Slack to Monitor RSS Feeds - dmuth
https://www.dmuth.org/using-slack-to-monitor-rss-feeds/
======
Vordimous
Wonderful article, RSS needs to make a comeback. Especially among friends and
family who love to make large posts about important topics. I try to tell them
to build a blog and then just link to articles that they write. Your article
and others inspired me to finally just put together a system to make it easier
to start blogging. And gave me the idea to just mimic a social media platform.
They do all of the design for you so why not have a blog generation system
that a user doesn’t have to mess with, just make content.

Any feedback would be wonderful. [https://your-media.netlify.com/post/make-
your-own-media/](https://your-media.netlify.com/post/make-your-own-media/)

I will also mention that
[https://www.stackbit.com/](https://www.stackbit.com/) is doing basically the
same thing but more from a “Make life easier for Website designers”
perspective.

